# Couple of things I've been fooling with during lockdown.



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

https://soundclick.com/share.cfm?id=14240516





https://soundclick.com/share.cfm?id=14240379


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

I like it. It feels very relaxed but also engaging. Great stuff Dave, thank you for sharing


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

I quite enjoyed that davetcan. Nicely done.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

EXCELLENT !!
53 songs is a lot!
I especially like "Walking at Christmas"


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

greco said:


> EXCELLENT !!
> 53 songs is a lot!
> I especially like "Walking at Christmas"


Oh God, don't go back there, most of those were many years ago. I wrote "Walking at Christmas" for my wife. Lots of brownie points for that one, LOL.

Actually a lot of those were just jams with guys on The Les Paul Forum. They had a section called "The Jam Zone" and someone would provide a backing track and then whoever wanted to would play something over it and we'd compare notes. It was a lot of fun.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Oh God, don't go back there, most of those were many years ago. I wrote "Walking at Christmas" for my wife. Lots of brownie points for that one, LOL.
> 
> Actually a lot of those were just jams with guys on The Les Paul Forum. They had a section called "The Jam Zone" and someone would provide a backing track and then whoever wanted to would play something over it and we'd compare notes. It was a lot of fun.


Actually, I stumbled on the other tracks after listening to your two newest ones and clicking on something (basically by error) 
that brought the other tracks up on a list. 
Personally, I liked "Crying Wind" 
Great playing and vocals!
Your voice has a very unique, soft, relaxing quality.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

greco said:


> Actually, I stumbled on the other tracks after listening to your two newest ones and clicking on something (basically by error)
> that brought the other tracks up on a list.
> Personally, I liked "Crying Wind"
> Great playing and vocals!
> Your voice has a very unique, soft, relaxing quality.


You mean it puts everyone to sleep.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Very nice. How did you record them? Amp sims or micing a real amp?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I use an 11 Rack as my interface and then for most of the guitars I really like Scuffham Amps S-Gear. Bass guitar is directly into the 11 Rack and same for vocals. All of that gets mixed in Sonar, which is now free from Bandlab btw, altough I've had it for years. I used to mic everything years ago but the software gives me a lot of flexibility once I've laid down a track.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Hey! Let's start a band! Good work. Thanks for the listen.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Great job of both the performances and the recording.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Couple of things bugging me on the Hendrix tune so I did a quick remix and replaced it up above.  You'll likely never notice though.

Thanks for listening all!


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

davetcan said:


> Couple of things bugging me on the Hendrix tune so I did a quick remix and replaced it up above.  You'll likely never notice though.
> 
> Thanks for listening all!


I listened again. Turned the bass down?


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I enjoyed that, thanks.

Have you ever been told that your voice has a very slight inflection of Dylan. Like, in a good way. So, if you're ever taking requests.....lol


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Jim DaddyO said:


> I enjoyed that, thanks.
> 
> Have you ever been told that your voice has a very slight inflection of Dylan. Like, in a good way. So, if you're ever taking requests.....lol


I was going to say the same thing.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Nice job Dave. Thanks for sharing the music.


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

Well done Dave! 👍👍


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

nice work. thanks for sharing


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Sounds very nice, smooth playing and calming vocals. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Oh Man ! Oh Man !!! Wish I could do so !!!
How much knowledge, performance, gear and work these pieces need to be recorded !!!
Congrat and thanks for so kindly sharing !


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Never heard of soundclick so logged on and added this one that I did last night at 3:00 AM; learned the words and then one take after a bottle of wine, so it's a bit scruffy...lol









Moonshiner MP3 Reaper by George Cunningham


The best independent music community on the net. Listen to music, buy and sell beats and albums. #traditional




soundclick.com


----------

